# General > Events, field trips and gatherings >  LFS in Bangkok besides Chatuchak?

## illumnae

Are there any worth visiting besides chatuchak, and what can i expect to find there?  :Smile:  last time i was in bangkok i was in chatuchak and besides a few species of fish that aren't easily found locally, everything else was easily available locally and same price/more expensive than local prices

----------


## raymond

hey bro, you are going to thailand too?? i am also heading to thailand next week. Hope to get some special stuff back home from there. Maybe a pairs of apistos. Also thinking if there is any good LFS to check out. Any bro have information??

----------


## TS168

You can try visit this one....
http://www.aquamarts.com/

Aquamarts 
seri center aquatina zone 3rd floor 

Not sure if it still there. i will ask him for the actual address if any changes.

----------


## Savant

That is one nice LFS... now I need to plan to trip to bkk

----------


## illumnae

nice LFS! but his page is in thai so i can't find the address  :Sad:

----------


## inimicus

That's the address bro, seri center. It's on this road call Sri Nakarin.

I will be going there this fri to check it out.

When will you be going?




> You can try visit this one....
> http://www.aquamarts.com/
> 
> Aquamarts 
> seri center aquatina zone 3rd floor 
> 
> Not sure if it still there. i will ask him for the actual address if any changes.

----------


## raymond

you got the address?? i will be going this thursday.

----------


## illumnae

i'm going in 2-3 weeks time

----------


## inimicus

http://www.pladee.com/pladee/main/index.php

Here's one more:

230 Sukhumvit Road 101/1 Baang na Baang na
Bangkok

----------


## inimicus

Here's the direction to Seri center folks

http://www.sericenter.co.th/menu12.htm

----------


## inimicus

I just checked with the owner of Aquamarts,

He's still at the same address and he's open from 1pm to 7pm.

----------


## illumnae

those going this week please give a review of the place  :Smile:  with pictures if possible!

----------


## TS168

Yes , the address is correct. He is a young guy and he speak good english.
Send my regard to him if you drop by.  :Smile:

----------


## inimicus

Will try to do a report after visiting.

Oh he can speak english?
Didn't know that.. :Laughing: ..spoke to him in thai the moment he answered the phone.

By the way his phone number on his contact page is wrong..it has an extra "3".

----------


## ongart chareonpong

Vincent,
I tried to reply to your message via Private Message colum but not sure if I got thru.
Anyway, I checked with my regular supplier who didn't think there was other places with rare amazon fishes than what you've seen at JJ market. Of course there are other fish centres like Sericentre which frankly I wouldn't waste time going there, particularly for what you look for.
Sawasdee krap & have a good visit.

----------


## inimicus

Khap khun mak na khrap :Smile: 

I guess it's back to JJ market then.

----------


## ongart chareonpong

Today I went to JJ where the temp in those LFS was in high 30s Celcius & I survived. While walking around I came across a shop with tanks of rare amazon fishes which Vincent was looking for & I couldn't help him earlier. Now I can but I know it's too late as he probably left BKK by now. 

Anyway the name of the shop is 'Thong Khao', contact persons are Yos h/p's# is 081 376 7797 & Pimm h/p's # 089 777 6096. Shop is located near the fighting cock area in Zone A of Srisomluk market which is one of the markets in JJ complex. Hope this help.

----------


## samhon

just a query,

do these shops only open on weekends?

----------


## illumnae

i can't check out JJ as i'm only arriving 5pm on sunday and leaving on tuesday, hence i wanted to check out other LFS with good stock of fish/plant/equipment

----------


## ongart chareonpong

Jatujak market opens 7 day a week. During w/d, most shops open around 10 am-5pm, personally I prefer the w/d as there are less people in the area.

Vincent, sorry to hear that you can't make it to JJ this trip & I can't think of other LFS that is worth going.

----------


## illumnae

wow ok i was told it was a weekend market.

----------


## ongart chareonpong

Daryl,
I tried to reply to your mail in the Private Message but seemed that I had trouble sending it.
For fish lover, best to go there either on Thursday or Friday as the new stock arrives on Thursday 6 am.

----------


## avant

Hi Ongart..

Thanks for the reply. Strangely i got your PM but it did not contain any reply from you. Just my quoted text.

----------


## Salphur

> Daryl,
> I tried to reply to your mail in the Private Message but seemed that I had trouble sending it.
> For fish lover, best to go there either on Thursday or Friday as the new stock arrives on Thursday 6 am.


Hi ongart, any ideas on which day(s) do they have new stocks of plants coming in?  :Grin: 

Thanks..

Cheers!

----------


## inimicus

Hey no worries Ongart. :Smile: 

I did went to JJ market. Went there on a saturday. Nothing much there that I wanted except for some rare Badis. But a good thing i didn't buy anything back cause when i was at Suvarnabhumi airport they didn't allow any container with water to pass the custom. Hmmm...i wonder if anyone else faced the same situation?

I went to Seri Center as well. Aquamarts is a small shop in the Aquatina zone on the third floor. The Aquatina zone is like an area where they have variety of aqua products and livestocks for sale from marine to freshwater. Imagine a mini Aquarama. When i was there some of the booths were still empty but so far nothing much that you can't find in the lfs in Singapore. 

Did not check out Pladee because they're not stocking anything at the moment.

----------


## samhon

dear ongrat

my gf wants me to ask u,
does the rest of the stalls i.e. clothing, bags, shoes, jeans, dresses etc etc etc open on weekdays?

please help me confirm, cause if I tell her have, she flies there, she doesnt see them open, then ............... she will muay thai me

zzzzzz

----------


## avant

> Hey no worries Ongart.
> 
> I did went to JJ market. Went there on a saturday. Nothing much there that I wanted except for some rare Badis. But a good thing i didn't buy anything back cause when i was at Suvarnabhumi airport they didn't allow any container with water to pass the custom. Hmmm...i wonder if anyone else faced the same situation?


I think liquid is still a no-no for hand carry but it should be okay if the stuff are checked in.

----------


## ongart chareonpong

> Hi ongart, any ideas on which day(s) do they have new stocks of plants coming in? 
> 
> Thanks..
> 
> Cheers!


Good question. Frankly I don't know cos I never bother to ask as there seem to be plenty of supply all the time. Sorry.

----------


## ongart chareonpong

> dear ongrat
> 
> my gf wants me to ask u,
> does the rest of the stalls i.e. clothing, bags, shoes, jeans, dresses etc etc etc open on weekdays?
> 
> please help me confirm, cause if I tell her have, she flies there, she doesnt see them open, then ............... she will muay thai me
> 
> zzzzzz


At JJ Mall which is an air cond 3 storey building, it opens 7 day a week for these items. But if your gf is a serious buyer & has a degree in Negotiation Skills, perhaps she should try to shop during a w/e at shops outside the JJ Mall. Hope this helps.

----------


## samhon

erm i am not refering to JJ Mall,

how about the chajujat weekend market? is it open on weekdays now?

----------


## inimicus

I went on a Thursday at about 2pm and majority of the clothing shops seem to be close. I only see plants and pets and some shops that sell paintings open.

----------


## Burky

> Hi ongart, any ideas on which day(s) do they have new stocks of plants coming in? 
> 
> Thanks..
> 
> Cheers!


Freshwater plants will be arriving generally on sundays. For the regular plants it is thursdays.

And another thing is; besides JJ market' there is another market which is also open 7 days a week. It's at Puttamonton Sai 3. If you tell the taxi driver like that they will take u there. It is a bit outside the city center but worth to see.

----------


## ongart chareonpong

> erm i am not refering to JJ Mall,
> 
> how about the chajujat weekend market? is it open on weekdays now?


JJ Mall, some spells Chatuchak to make sure the Spaniard pronounces it correctly, where I think your gf should walk through as merchandises are of better grade than those available at Chatuchak w/e market next door. 
Re The opening of Chatuchak w/e mkt, no it doesn't open on w/ds, strictly w/e only. Got it ?

----------


## illumnae

i'm confused  :Sad:  so what's open on weekdays and what's not?

----------


## Salphur

> Good question. Frankly I don't know cos I never bother to ask as there seem to be plenty of supply all the time. Sorry.


Ongart, Thanks for your reply anyway..with plenty of supply i won't need to worry.. cheers! 




> Freshwater plants will be arriving generally on sundays. For the regular plants it is thursdays.
> 
> And another thing is; besides JJ market' there is another market which is also open 7 days a week. It's at Puttamonton Sai 3. If you tell the taxi driver like that they will take u there. It is a bit outside the city center but worth to see.


Burky, thanks for the useful information ( Khop Khun Maak Krup ! - correct? haha  :Smile: ) I will try to make a trip to Puttamonton Sai 3 too! Hehe.

----------


## Salphur

> i'm confused  so what's open on weekdays and what's not?


Hi Illumnae,
I supposed what was meant was that. Chatuchak/Jatujak area has both areas which opens daily and parts only on weekend. What i gathered is that, there is a JJ mall *next to the* compound of the JJ market. While this mall is open daily, the surrounding 'pasam malam' styled stalls (the real deal) only operate only weekends.

even wikipedia has something on JJ Mall.. amazing
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/JJ_Mall

and the famous one..with opening hours too.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chatuchak_Weekend_Market

Hope it is accurate.

Cheers!

----------


## ongart chareonpong

> i'm confused  so what's open on weekdays and what's not?


Sorry to confuse you but I was replying to Samhon's enquiry on the biz hrs for non-fish items.
So to clear the air, for fishes & fresh water plants: 
Mon-Fri : 10 am- 6 pm. Pls note not all shops open on Monday
Sat-Sun: 9 am-6 pm all shops.

----------


## ongart chareonpong

> i'm confused  so what's open on weekdays and what's not?


Sorry to confuse you but I was replying to Samhon's enquiry on the biz hrs for non-fish items.
So to clear the air, for fishes & fresh water plants: 
Mon-Fri : 10 am- 6 pm. Pls note not all shops open on Monday
Sat-Sun: 9 am-6 pm all shops.

----------


## blue33

Are we able to bring livestocks and plants back Singapore, will there be any problem on the custom? Just curious!  :Smile:

----------


## Allister

do these shops open on fridays? does anyone know where i can buy aquatic plants in bangkok?

----------


## theanswerseeker

Hi Guys,

I always wanted to bring fishes back from oversea.. but there are some questions that I would like to clarify.

1) We can bring them back as long as it is lesser than 30 pieces right...
2) How do we bring them in? Check in or handcarry? If we check in, will they throw our fishes around... and I think we cannot hand carry right...

Hahaha, I look forward to go Thailand t buy a lot of high class endlers or guppies back!

----------


## ongart chareonpong

Sorry, can't help you with the logistics in Q.1 & 2 but just want to suggest you to visit RungThong near the Spirit House at Chatuchak for big lot of 25-30 pcs in a bag. Make sure you have a good look around b4 buying anything.
Other LFS which are smaller are:
-*Sanamluang 2*, Thonburi mkt. You can email Khun Ratchanee, owner of Triple Three at < [email protected]> for more details.
-*Chatuchak 2* at Minburi w/e mkt, opens only on w/e. you may call Khun Songchai, owner of Fish4Fun at +668 9666 2255 for direction etc.

Good hunting & have fun.

----------

